# bow or muzzleloader???



## bigboy1 (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm going to buy either a new bow or muzzleloader for hunting season. I was wondering if y'all think I should get a compound bow or a muzzleloader and which is best for hunting ?


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Research your opportunity to hunt with either one. For example here in Georgia, a bow adds more significant time to your deer season than a muzzleloader. But some public land (Corps of engineer) will allow muzzleloading or bow hunting during rifle season, but no rifles. Also in Georgia, muzzleloaders can be used during small game season to hunt pigs.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

bigboy1 said:


> I'm going to buy either a new bow or muzzleloader for hunting season. I was wondering if y'all think I should get a compound bow or a muzzleloader and which is best for hunting ?


Hunting in Florida? 

Florida's 4 week long "archery only" you can harvest doe...

However, the last few weeks "primitive weapon" is probably your best chance to harvest a nice buck... you can use archery or ML...

I say buy both!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

If you just want to simply tag one, get a smoke pole.
But if you want to be frustrated, aggravated and possibly stoked like you've never been when hunting, get a bow and practice often.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Yes, Emerald Ghost. And don't forget watching the deer for twice as long at half the distance with a bow... and twice as many because the guns aren't popping off yet...
Edit PS, 24 archery whitetails and one archery black bear in my bag...


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Buy a bow first since that will be the first season (October) and you can stick some does then you have till February to save a couple hundred dollars to get a decent ML. Then you have both ready to rock and roll!!!


----------



## BnB (Jun 24, 2014)




----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Save up and buy a smokeless ml ...You can use it during regular gun season,early ml and late ml......AND can kill at 300yds or more.....


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

If it were me, I would buy a muzzle loader. You can get a used one for less than $200, probably more like $150 if you look.
How much will it cost to get set up with archery by the time you figure in arrows and all the accessories ?


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Two more cents...
Stainless is the way to go when and if you buy a muzzleloader. Especially one that you want to keep more than just a few years... it cleans easier and resists corrosion longer. If just looking for an entry-level ml, a less expensive blued one may be in the picture but I would stay open to replacing it in a few years with an upgrade. Never use petroleum-based cleaner or lubricant on the bores of these guns. (super corrosive and hard to clean when mixed with the residue from your next shot) Oil okay on the mechanisms and outside for rust prevention, but use water-based cleaner inside the bore.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

Depends on if you want people to hear you shoot or not...:whistling: You can hunt with a bow all season in Fl. I think both would not be out of the question, I really love my Crossbow, food for thought. Good luck

You should find a good used bow or Muzzle Loader for a decent price. Be patient, and you will score a good deal.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

I love my Thompson Center Encore. It has break action and replaceable barrels. Centerfire or muzzleloader barrels...
Super easy to clean and remove the bullet and charge without firing.


----------



## WannaBay (Dec 2, 2015)

Lots of info here. 
Welcome to the PFF!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Bow... Buy a bow...


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Bow, besides being super addictive, it will make you a better hunter overall and adds more huntable days to the season. Its a great way to get in the woods earlier in the season and fill the freezer quicker....IMO


----------

